# Spoilers 674: YRS vs defenses



## ueharakk (Apr 16, 2014)

*YRS = Sage art: Youton Rasenshuriken*

Distance:100 meters
Naruto throws YRS at the target.  The target is not allowed to move, but they can put up whatever kind of guard they can before the attack hits.  Naruto will detonate the YRS once it collides with the target.

1) Sandaime Raikage
2) Itachi's V4 susanoo
3) EMS Sasuke's PS
4) BSM Naruto's avatar
5) Madara's PS
6) Shinsuusenjuu
7) V2 muscular Juubi
8) Juubito's onmyouton


----------



## Rocky (Apr 16, 2014)

It took out the God Tree in one go. Everything here gets cut in half.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Apr 16, 2014)

Everything dies but maybe onmyouton and Sandaime.

I do believe, well, kind of believe, Madara's onmyouton survived the attack.  I think he still had it in his hand.

I only say Sandaime because I wouldn't put it past Kishi to refuse to let a chance to hype his durability pass, and just have him get spun like Madara was so the forums can rage.  Yoton Rasen: Lumberjack should make all things two things though.


----------



## Psp123789 (Apr 16, 2014)

It cut the god tree completely in half. That thing was fucking huge. Everything here gets cut in half then incinerated.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 16, 2014)

Sandaime dies the worst.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 16, 2014)

Rocky said:


> It took out the God Tree in one go. Everything here gets cut in half.



it's not that simple.  The god tree and the arc of the YRS slash is gigantic, lots of these defenses are tiny and compact, thus they'll be taking far less of the blast than the god tree took which may allow them to survive.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 16, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> it's not that simple.  The god tree and the arc of the YRS slash is gigantic, lots of these defenses are tiny and compact, thus they'll be taking far less of the blast than the god tree took which may allow them to survive.



The only "tiny and compact" defenses here are Sandaime & Gudodama (I assume you mean this as opposed to Onmyouton).

Sandaime obviously gets incinerated. Jubitio's Gudodama shield isn't going to stop something with the penetrative force of Chaoodama Rasenshuriken (further enhanced by magma) without being able to negate it.

The actual outer blade of Rasenshuriken wasn't large at all anyway:



It slices everything in half.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 16, 2014)

Rocky said:


> The only "tiny and compact" defenses here are Sandaime & Gudodama (I assume you mean this as opposed to Onmyouton).


relative to the size of the god tree, all of these defenses bar maybe shinsuusenjuu are extremely tiny and compact...

for instance, a cross section of PS is probably hundreds if not thousands of times smaller than the god tree and PS is probably pound for pound, hundreds if not thousands of times more durable than the god tree.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 16, 2014)

100% Kurama tanks. Even though his mightiness was not mentioned.
Lmao


----------



## Rocky (Apr 16, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> relative to the size of the god tree, all of these defenses bar maybe shinsuusenjuu are extremely tiny and compact...



Rasenshuriken is no where near the size of the God tree, so I don't know what your point it. 

Sasuke used Eiso to cut through a Biju limb, but he can still cut through things much smaller than that.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 16, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Rasenshuriken is no where near the size of the God tree, so I don't know what your point it.
> 
> Sasuke used Eiso to cut through a Biju limb, but he can still cut through things much smaller than that.



you know what, you're right.


----------



## Psp123789 (Apr 16, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> it's not that simple.  The god tree and the arc of the YRS slash is gigantic, lots of these defenses are tiny and compact, thus they'll be taking far less of the blast than the god tree took which may allow them to survive.


Wait aren't each of these defenses getting hit directly by the YFRS? If that's the cause I don't see how the size of the defense will matter when they are gonna have to deal with the cutting ability of the RS as well as the heat generated from the lava.


----------



## klutchii (Apr 16, 2014)

The yoton rasenshuriken cut down the shinju but failed to fully cut through madara so  I'm not sure where to rate it...


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2014)

The only one that possibly might survive is Jubbi and Jubbito's shield which I doubt btw.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 16, 2014)

1. Kills Saindaime.
2. V4 Alone withstood the DC of Kirin. The Tree was weak against a mokuton attack IMO, it being wind and lava gave it the perfect ability to char it. I'm 50/50 here leaning toward it getting busted, with Totsuka he can prob hold off.
3. Don't see it busting either Sauce's or Madara's PS. Scaled off of BM Naruto, and the wrath it took from Shinsensenju, I say it holds.
4. BSM Naruto took the Bjuu Ray, and his cloak alone protected the alliance from the lightning/tidal wave/tornado assault, he holds up.
5. Shinsen probably takes massive damage, but if it attacks it it will be fine based off taking many bjuudama.
6. I think because it is SM that Juubi get's massively fudged here. Maybe not outright die but be very vulnerable to a follow up, or possibly sliced in half. Yeah actually I'm going with sliced in half.
7.Nah they needed to Kamui onyumoton to make evening elephant effective. Not gonna repeat that.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 16, 2014)

> 1) Sandaime Raikage


He dies horribly


> 2) Itachi's V4 susanoo


Depends if Yata Mirror absorbs it. If so he lives, if not he dies


> 3) EMS Sasuke's PS


He dies, in a less horrible fashion


> 4) BSM Naruto's avatar


I think BSM Naruto might live through, but the Avatar is destroyed


> 5) Madara's PS


Madara lives through assuming this is edo madara, but alive


> 6) Shinsuusenjuu


Gets destroyed


> 7) V2 muscular Juubi


Probably tanks, with a lot of damage


> 8) Juubito's onmyouton


Nope, it absorbs all ninjutsu.
If its not ninjutsu it cracks it. makes some holes too


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Apr 16, 2014)

It destroys all of them ofc.

BTW, this is Senjutsu so it will cut Onmyoton just fine.


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 16, 2014)

If Yata Mirror on the Susano'o then it's repelled. everything else dies..


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 16, 2014)

It just seems so dumb to me that current Naruto in a non-powered up form has a probably spammable attack that can take out every single one of the NV's most powerful defenses some of which can stand up to multi-mountain range destruction. 

like i'd understand if he combined youton with a bijuudama and shape manipulated it into a rasenshuriken, but simply switching fuuton for youton and the power goes up by that much?


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 16, 2014)

Everything gets shredded with possibly the exception of PS because of its massive size. and lol at the thought of Yata Mirror bouncing/absorbing/any shit Youton Rasenshuriken. Too funny.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 16, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> It just seems so dumb to me that current Naruto in a non-powered up form has a probably spammable attack that can take out every single one of the NV's most powerful defenses some of which can stand up to multi-mountain range destruction.



Well "base" current Naruto > Jubidara...

...and Jubidara > Jubito...

..and Jubito has spammable techniques that can eradicate pretty much every defense as well. His are just Bijudama and therefore mass-AoE landscape devastation. Naruto's Rasenshuriken is more of a cutting-slicing-piercing attack.


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 16, 2014)

Yata Mirror have never been defeated and was given deflect ALL attacks hype, which none in the manga have been given. It also has been purposely not used much to keep that logic to bear.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 16, 2014)

The Yata no Kagami's hype is blatant hyperbole, just like nearly everything regarding Susano'o.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 16, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> It just seems so dumb to me that current Naruto in a non-powered up form has a probably spammable attack that can take out every single one of the NV's most powerful defenses some of which can stand up to multi-mountain range destruction.
> 
> like i'd understand if he combined youton with a bijuudama and shape manipulated it into a rasenshuriken, but simply switching fuuton for youton and the power goes up by that much?


I guess it's the combination of Son Goku's chakra together with Naruto's (that, in turn, is Ashura's chakra) and ultimely, Kurama's chakra as well. The combination of three make one deadly combination, but I don't understand how can lava make anything..more sharper than it is.

That was the original purpose of Fuuton: Rasenshuriken. Use the wind element to *cut,* not melt.



Rocky said:


> Well "base" current Naruto > Jubidara...
> 
> ...and Jubidara > Jubito...
> 
> ..and Jubito has spammable techniques that can eradicate pretty much every defense as well. His are just Bijudama and therefore mass-AoE landscape devastation. Naruto's Rasenshuriken is more of a cutting-slicing-piercing attack.


It still doesn't make sense for me as I explained above.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 16, 2014)

Rocky said:


> The Yata no Kagami's hype is blatant hyperbole, just like nearly everything regarding Susano'o.



yes, especially when the databook (which generally gives a technique greater hype than them manga does) only says that yaata "makes attacks ineffective" while saying nothing about reflecting attacks.

Sandaime raikage is given better manga hype than yaata considering he's called 'the strongest shield' (which means he's > yaata unless yaata isn't a shield) and "able to withstand any attack".  Yet what happens to him?

Itachi with V4 susanoo was also called 'completely invincible' and Gaara said that 'external attacks won't work on madara's V3 susanoo' yet are both statements literally true?  Pain is called invincible, Madara just called himself completely immortal, Tsunade calls herself unkillable in combat yet are those statements true?  Obviously not, they are all hyperbole and at best can be considered true given the context the statement was made in.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 16, 2014)

Pain is invincible.

:ignoramus


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 16, 2014)

Not to mention BZ made the statement; the same BZ who is Mads' will (Mads can't beat Itachi lol?) and didn't even know what Susanoo was.


----------



## iJutsu (Apr 16, 2014)

Everything gets killed. Juudara was cut in half. It's basically the same thing as asking who will survive Gai's full powered kick, then adding lava.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 16, 2014)

God tree's durability feats  ? 

I really skimmed those god tree chapters very fast I don't recall anything.


----------



## iJutsu (Apr 16, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> God tree's durability feats  ?



It's not bad considering what has been hitting it.

*YRS = Sage art: Youton Rasenshuriken*
Gai's kick carved up it's branch and made a dent in the trunk.

*YRS = Sage art: Youton Rasenshuriken*
High speed onmyoton pokes a hole in it.

*YRS = Sage art: Youton Rasenshuriken*
Naruto's kumite punch cracked it.


----------



## Garcher (Apr 16, 2014)

Stops at Itachi. Yata Mirror blocks everything, or can somebody prove the opposite?


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 16, 2014)

Yaata doesn't block light, sound, air, and time, therefore it doesn't block everything.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 16, 2014)

Just here to say that the YRS is being a bit overhyped. The tree isn't exactly durable, the only thing it has going for it is size. So while it's impressive the YRS can cut down such a large construct, we have to remember that the construct isn't anything out of the ordinary durability wise.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 16, 2014)

A senpō: ōdama rasenshuriken is already incredibly powerful on it's own, and yōton just gives it a lot of added power (remember, just being within close proximity to a yōton shroud damaged Naruto). I don't think it's being overrated at all.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 16, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> God tree's durability feats  ?
> 
> I really skimmed those god tree chapters very fast I don't recall anything.



Compared to the God Tree, Naruto's Rasenshuriken is the size of a freckle. The power it must've packed in order to cut it clean in two is absolutely tremendous.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 16, 2014)

That yoton blade is too penetrative big things get cut in two along with whatever is hiding in them/behind them just look what happened to that thick ass god tree branch.

Cutting attacks cheat lol Evening elephant only bruise up madara yet YRS slice madara clean open. Nothing in the thread really stands a chance.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Apr 16, 2014)

hashiramas mokuton,  the juubi and susano are more durable than the god tree. 

narutos rasenshuriken only cut the entire tree since the the actual frs itself burst and sent out a shockwave that was bigger than the base of the tree. the tree itself is hardly durable.
things like hiruzens staff and sasukes susano has shown the ability to cut the god tree. the only thing that was needed to cut the main trunk was a move with a wide enough AOE.

the rasenshuriken did less damage to madara than night guy. madaras body has shown that it can be penetrated even by obitos hand.

madaras body is less durable than susano, and if he survived the rasenshuriken, perfect susano and hashiramas mokuton constructs laugh at it. the juubi tanks it.
onmyoudon may be destroyed.
idk about the 3rd raikage.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 16, 2014)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> narutos rasenshuriken only cut the entire tree since the the actual frs itself burst and sent out a shockwave that was bigger than the base of the tree. the tree itself is hardly durable.
> things like hiruzens staff and sasukes susano has shown the ability to cut the god tree. the only thing that was needed to cut the main trunk was a move with a wide enough AOE.


Are you saying that if you took a move with equal power to hiruzen's and sasuke's attack, yet had an AoE wider then the base of the tree, that it would cleave the tree in two?



Shinobi no Kami said:


> the rasenshuriken did less damage to madara than night guy. madaras body has shown that it can be penetrated even by obitos hand.


Does Obito hit as hard as 8th gated Gai?  If not, how close is he?



Shinobi no Kami said:


> madaras body is less durable than susano, and if he survived the rasenshuriken, perfect susano and hashiramas mokuton constructs laugh at it. the juubi tanks it.
> onmyoudon may be destroyed.
> idk about the 3rd raikage.


Since when was shinsuusenjuu pound for pound more durable than the god tree?  Also, what is more damaging, being 100 feet away when a grenade goes of or being 1 inch away when it goes off?


----------



## Ersa (Apr 16, 2014)

Current Naruto is stronger then Juubidara without the God Tree fusion I feel. To suggest he's non-powered up is non-sensical when he's kicking around Juubidama balls and slicing God Trees in half.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Apr 16, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> Are you saying that if you took a move with equal power to hiruzen's and sasuke's attack, yet had an AoE wider then the base of the tree, that it would cleave the tree in two?


it obviously would, unless you could prove that the wood on the trunk of the tree is more durable than the branches. 
yoton frs, based on its size could only cut off the shinjus branches, but once it burst into a size comparable to the trunk of the shinju, the entire tree was cut.



> Does Obito hit as hard as 8th gated Gai?  If not, how close is he?


obito doesnt hit anywhere near as hard as gai.
i was trying to disprove people that are saying that madaras body is more durable than perfect susano, mokuton defenses, etc.

night gai is beyond what madara could tank, hence his chest being completely blown off.
it doesnt take power anywhere near gais to actually penetrate madaras body, hence obito casually sticking his hand in madara to extract biju chakra.

juubi jins retain human form. you dont need a nuke to hurt in order to hurt their body. what juubi jins have is extreme regeneration, not indestructible bodies.



> Since when was shinsuusenjuu pound for pound more durable than the god tree?  Also, what is more damaging, being 100 feet away when a grenade goes of or being 1 inch away when it goes off?


what i can say is that the mokujin can tank slashes from madaras perfect susano, which has power far beyond sasukes V3 susano, and we can simply scale up to shinsuusenju.

hashiramas mokuryu also tanked the sword of madaras V3 susano.

shinsuusenju wasnt destroyed by about a dozen bijudama with PS blades


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 16, 2014)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> it obviously would, unless you could prove that the wood on the trunk of the tree is more durable than the branches.
> yoton frs, based on its size could only cut off the shinjus branches, but once it burst into a size comparable to the trunk of the shinju, the entire tree was cut.


Reread my post again.  If you have an attack of the *same power* as those two but with the AoE of the base, does it cut through the tree?



Shinobi no Kami said:


> obito doesnt hit anywhere near as hard as gai.
> i was trying to disprove people that are saying that madaras body is more durable than perfect susano, mokuton defenses, etc.


But Gai's direct hits don't penetrate madara, thus how can obito penetrating him with his hand be a durability feat?  Believe me, im all for PS being more durable than madara, i just don't see how it follows from that example.



Shinobi no Kami said:


> night gai is beyond what madara could tank, hence his chest being completely blown off.
> it doesnt take power anywhere near gais to actually penetrate madaras body, hence obito casually sticking his hand in madara to extract biju chakra.


but before it erases his side, *madara coughs up blood yet the kick didn't penetrate him.* and with Evening elephant, *gai's fist doesn't penetrate him either.*



Shinobi no Kami said:


> juubi jins retain human form. you dont need a nuke to hurt in order to hurt their body. what juubi jins have is extreme regeneration, not indestructible bodies.


I wish i had you in another thread i was in last week.



Shinobi no Kami said:


> what i can say is that the mokujin can tank slashes from madaras perfect susano, which has power far beyond sasukes V3 susano, and we can simply scale up to shinsuusenju.


I don't think it scales up to shinsuusenjuu since the entire backpack which is far larger than shinsuusenjuu's actual body was destroyed by 11 bijuu-sword damas.  If shinsuusenjuu is scales up from mokujin that takes sword slashes without damage, then 11 bijuu-sword damas shouldn't have been anywhere near what's required to destroy it.

Also we don't really know if the slash hit mokujin.  We know mokujin gets vaporized by a normal bijuudama going off so i don't really see how it would tank something that's suppose to be on par with a bijuudama.



Shinobi no Kami said:


> hashiramas mokuryu also tanked the sword of madaras V3 susano.


it edge-caught the sword with its mouth.  We've seen mokuryu gets shattered when a bijuudama collides with it.



Shinobi no Kami said:


> shinsuusenju wasnt destroyed by about a dozen bijudama with PS blades


*the backpack which is far larger than the body was though....*

also you didn't answer my question.  What's more damaging, a grenade exploding 100 feet away from you or 1 inch away from you?


----------



## Shinryu (Apr 16, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> it's not that simple.  The god tree and the arc of the YRS slash is gigantic, lots of these defenses are tiny and compact, thus they'll be taking far less of the blast than the god tree took which may allow them to survive.



Oh yes and a human is tiny and compact compared to the blast radius of a nuclear bomb but stilll turns into meat paste anyway


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Apr 16, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> Reread my post again.  If you have an attack of the *same power* as those two but with the AoE of the base, does it cut through the tree?


i already said yes to this.



> But Gai's direct hits don't penetrate madara, thus how can obito penetrating him with his hand be a durability feat?  Believe me, im all for PS being more durable than madara, i just don't see how it follows from that example.


do you believe that obito can penetrate susano simply by thrusting his hand into it? 
gais hits do penetrate madara. night guy already did.
gais fist doesnt have to go through madaras body every time his hit connects. the only times that gai directly hit madara, was when he punched him through his black sphere and when he hit him with night guy. gais punch to madaras back is simply different than what obito did. 





> but before it erases his side, *madara coughs up blood yet the kick didn't penetrate him.* and with Evening elephant, *gai's fist doesn't penetrate him either.*


-someone with obitos strength can penetrate madaras body. lets start with that.
-obito didnt punch madaras chest.
-he forcibly stuck his hand inside of him.
-this is far different than a punch.

-what obito did had more penetration that a punch would have.
-gais punch is merely blunt force.
-night gai was just powerful enough to destroy madaras body regardless of what type of attack it was.

thats the best way i can explain this in a "logical" fashion. i doubt that kishi is paying attention to details like that, but i am certain of one thing.

kishi showed obitos hand penetrating madaras chest, yet he would not show obito doing the same to susano.



> I don't think it scales up to shinsuusenjuu since the entire backpack which is far larger than shinsuusenjuu's actual body was destroyed by 11 bijuu-sword damas.  If shinsuusenjuu is scales up from mokujin that takes sword slashes without damage, then 11 bijuu-sword damas shouldn't have been anywhere near what's required to destroy it.


the backpack is a part of the statue. a certain part of shinsuusenju was destroyed, but the main part of the statue remained.
its similar to the shinju and its branches. destroying the shinjus branches does not mean that you have destroyed the shinju in its entirety.

if the mokujin was destroyed by bijudama, then im pretty sure that my logic would be correct as something far superior failed to take down shinsuusenju in its entirety.



> Also we don't really know if the slash hit mokujin.  We know mokujin gets vaporized by a normal bijuudama going off so i don't really see how it would tank something that's suppose to be on par with a bijuudama.


bijudama has properties different to a PS slash.
we already saw PS swing at the mokujin twice and the construct is still standing fine.
when we see the mokujin holding the arm of perfect susano, we see susano swinging at the mokujin a page later with a dust cloud formed.

if you look closely, you can see the right arm of perfect susano still sticking out because its being held by the mokujin.




> it edge-caught the sword with its mouth.  We've seen mokuryu gets shattered when a bijuudama collides with it.


ok, whatever. the point i want to get across is that even base hashiramas mokuton has better tanking feats that the shinju.



> *the backpack which is far larger than the body was though....*


as i said, the backpack is a part of shinsuusenju. there is no point differentiating them.


> also you didn't answer my question.  What's more damaging, a grenade exploding 100 feet away from you or 1 inch away from you?


the latter.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 16, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Oh yes and a human is tiny and compact compared to the blast radius of a nuclear bomb but stilll turns into meat paste anyway





ueharakk said:


> you know what, you're right.


 /10




Shinobi no Kami said:


> i already said yes to this.


Well then you are wrong.  if you increase the AoE, but keep the power the same, then the amount of power you inflict will be more spread out the bigger the AoE becomes.  That's why piercing attacks can do so much damage while a punch does far less: because while both attacks have the same power behind them, one inflicts its power on a much smaller AoE.  Thus you'd need to increase the power of hiruzen's/sasuke's attack in proportion to the increase in AoE of his attack.



Shinobi no Kami said:


> do you believe that obito can penetrate susano simply by thrusting his hand into it?
> gais hits do penetrate madara. night guy already did.
> gais fist doesnt have to go through madaras body every time his hit connects. the only times that gai directly hit madara, was when he punched him through his black sphere and when he hit him with night guy. gais punch to madaras back is simply different than what obito did.


- no i don't believe obito can do that
- What's the difference? Why didn't Gai thrust his arm into madara?  considering what obito did, it would have done massively way more damage.  Also, if Gai's punch didn't penetrate Madara because it was simply different, then how can you use obito penetrating madara as a durability feat when it's simply different?





Shinobi no Kami said:


> -someone with obitos strength can penetrate madaras body. lets start with that.
> -obito didnt punch madaras chest.
> -he forcibly stuck his hand inside of him.
> -this is far different than a punch.


How is it far different than a punch?  Obito is thrusting his hand into madara's chest, the only difference between that an a punch is a punch is a clenched fist.  No matter what shape obito could have made with his hand, if Gai's punch doesn't penetrate Madara, obito would have to have jabbed him with equal or greater force in order to actually penetrate the person.  In additon to that, Madara doesn't even take damage from obito's jab while he coughs up blood from taking a punch that doesn't penetrate him in the slightest.  



Shinobi no Kami said:


> -what obito did had more penetration that a punch would have.
> -gais punch is merely blunt force.
> -night gai was just powerful enough to destroy madaras body regardless of what type of attack it was.


Night gai made madara cough up blood before it did any kind of penetrating or erasing of madara's body.  Yet obito sticking his hand into madara's chest did nothing.  

Even if Obito made a spear-hand, he'd still have to be hitting at least around 8th gated Gai's level in order to penetrate madara that much.



Shinobi no Kami said:


> thats the best way i can explain this in a "logical" fashion. i doubt that kishi is paying attention to details like that, but i am certain of one thing.
> 
> kishi showed obitos hand penetrating madaras chest, yet he would not show obito doing the same to susano.


Dude, take the advice you just gave me.  Kishi isn't paying attention to details, obito's arm penetrating madara is just an outlier as based on Gai's attacks, it would require him to have far greater power than he had and would have done far more damage to madara than what we saw.



Shinobi no Kami said:


> the backpack is a part of the statue. a certain part of shinsuusenju was destroyed, but the main part of the statue remained.
> its similar to the shinju and its branches. destroying the shinjus branches does not mean that you have destroyed the shinju in its entirety.
> 
> if the mokujin was destroyed by bijudama, then im pretty sure that my logic would be correct as something far superior failed to take down shinsuusenju in its entirety.


Your logic would only be correct if shinsuusenjuu was 11* the size of mokujin though but that's not the case.



Shinobi no Kami said:


> bijudama has properties different to a PS slash.
> we already saw PS swing at the mokujin twice and the construct is still standing fine.
> when we see the mokujin holding the arm of perfect susano, we see susano swinging at the mokujin a page later with a dust cloud formed.
> 
> if you look closely, you can see the right arm of perfect susano still sticking out because its being held by the mokujin.


Dust cloud is on the mokujin's left thus the slash would have missed.  Also that dust cloud is the continuation of the dust cloud we saw on the page prior which is on the mokujin's left.



Shinobi no Kami said:


> the latter.


well wouldn't the same logic apply to the youton rasenshuriken?  The heatwave it produces originates from the actual rasenshuriken which is tiny and expands as it travels outward.  Thus if the construct is hit directly with the technique, it's going to take the total power of the wave rather than just a small portion of the gigantic wave after the wave expands to shinjuu trunk size.


----------



## Jad (Apr 16, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> It just seems so dumb to me that current Naruto in a non-powered up form has a probably spammable attack that can take out every single one of the NV's most powerful defenses some of which can stand up to multi-mountain range destruction.
> 
> like i'd understand if he combined youton with a bijuudama and shape manipulated it into a rasenshuriken, but simply switching fuuton for youton and the power goes up by that much?



End of series power up. Shounen manga. Look at Base Goku to Super Sayian 3 Goku. It had to happen eventually.



ueharakk said:


> /10
> 
> Night gai made madara cough up blood before it did any kind of penetrating or erasing of madara's body.  Yet obito sticking his hand into madara's chest did nothing.
> 
> Even if Obito made a spear-hand, he'd still have to be hitting at least around 8th gated Gai's level in order to penetrate madara that much.



Oh buddy, that hurt me. I gotta disagree. There was something going on. The fact he was able to enter a inner-world like state after he 'penetrated' Madara. I bet it has something to do with his Kamui ability. He touched him, then Kamui'd his hand into his body. Something like that I guess. Wouldn't put it passed him.

Wasn't he in base when he did that to Madara?


----------



## Bonly (Apr 16, 2014)

SYRS should clear the list and cut them all.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 16, 2014)

Idk man Perfect Susano has Bjuudama feats/Shinsensenju feats. It also likewise cut through a large as branch quite easily.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 16, 2014)

Jad said:


> Oh buddy, that hurt me. I gotta disagree. There was something going on. The fact he was able to enter a inner-world like state after he 'penetrated' Madara. I bet it has something to do with his Kamui ability. He touched him, then Kamui'd his hand into his body. Something like that I guess. Wouldn't put it passed him.
> 
> Wasn't he in base when he did that to Madara?


That's exactly my point.  Obito hitting anywhere near as hard as 8th gated Gai is plain ridiculous, thus it wasn't a durability feat for madara or a strength/offensive feat for obito.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Apr 16, 2014)

> Since when was shinsuusenjuu pound for pound more durable than the god tree? Also, what is more damaging, being 100 feet away when a grenade goes of or being 1 inch away when it goes off?



Bhudda statue probably could be smashed to pieces by Enma spinning, or Tobirama's cool laser water blade spit.


----------



## iJutsu (Apr 17, 2014)

Obito never stabbed Madara with his hand. Madara never bled in his chest or through his mouth. When Madara jumped away, Obito's arm was made of chakra. There wasn't even a hole when he finally pulled away. At best he merged his hand with the Hashi face/phased through then unphased while turning his hand into chakra.


----------



## BlastF (Apr 17, 2014)

Everything dies/gets destroyed,except maybe yata mirror due to its hype and onmyouton absorbs it


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 17, 2014)

iJutsu said:


> It's not bad considering what has been hitting it.
> 
> *this man*
> Gai's kick carved up it's branch and made a dent in the trunk.
> ...



It seems durable but I am not sure how durable it is. 

I think it is safer to use Madara's durability as an example here. 

And going by that, it definitely isn't as strong as Night Moth. 

I'd say it'd have reduced damage on armored things like Susano'o variants than it'd do against flesh given it is an slash/explsoive/heat type of attack.


Having said that;

Sandaime raikage dies
Itachi's v4 Susano'o tanks it with Yata but still might recieve damage, same goes for sasuke's Susano'O
Naruto survives it but get hurt pretty badly
PS would be fine. superficial damage.
Shinsenjuu might actually recieve significant damage, but not bad enough to kill it.
Juubi survives and regens.
Omnyouton disintegrates FRS because thats what it does to ninjutsu.



Rocky said:


> Compared to the God Tree, Naruto's Rasenshuriken is the size of a freckle. The power it must've packed in order to cut it clean in two is absolutely tremendous.



It probably expanded.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Apr 17, 2014)

I wonder if preta path would be able to absorb it and shinra tensei would like wise be able to repel it.

Cutting the god tree was impressive but I don't think much has been given to suggest the god tree's durability is greater than the best defensives in the manga.

Sasuke's susanoo didn't really have any issue cutting through god tree. If the god tree were the most durability entity, then by scaling you could say it would clear the list. But it's not the most durable thing imo.


----------



## Fatal Warrior (Apr 17, 2014)

I fail to see how naruto overpowering a nearly dead Juudara proves he is > Juudara. He might be stronger than Juudara, but that's an awful argument.



iJutsu said:


> Everything gets killed.* Juudara was cut in half*. It's basically the same thing as asking who will survive Gai's full powered kick, then adding lava.



You're thinking of Tsunade. Juudara got slashed (somewhat deeply), nothing else.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 17, 2014)

Only Yata mirror has a chance against it!!


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 18, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Itachi's v4 Susano'o tanks it with Yata but still might recieve damage, same goes for sasuke's Susano'O


Have you heard of the term 'No Limits Fallacy'?

Yata mirror can only reflect the strongest thing it's been shown to reflect aka Kirin. Anything else is fanfiction.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 18, 2014)

^ bang that attack has no chance of reaching petaton range right?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 18, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> ^ bang that attack has no chance of reaching petaton range right?



A couple teratons at best. Triple digit gigatons if you want to lowball the shit out of everything.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 18, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> lol.so that's why flutter didn't calc it yet.



Yup. It's not worth the time.


----------



## Fiiction (Apr 18, 2014)

The GOD TREE IS BIGGER THAN EVERYTHING HERE.
THAT BEING EVERYTHING LISTED IS FUCKLOADS MORE DURABLE THAN THE GOD TREE  anyone who says otherwise is ignorant and should apologise to their grandparents.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 18, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> The GOD TREE IS BIGGER THAN EVERYTHING HERE.
> THAT BEING EVERYTHING LISTED IS FUCKLOADS MORE DURABLE THAN THE GOD TREE  anyone who says otherwise is ignorant and should apologise to their grandparents.


You're an idiot. The worst kind.
The kind that actually thinks it knows shit.

What does size have to do with durability?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 18, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Haha no.
> 
> 
> No it didn't. And it still doesn't come close to evaporating a large chunk of Madara's torso and his entire arm with a single hit.
> ...



The FRS is a technique that is made up of billions of wind blades acting together. Not one.
On that scale, it becomes something greater than a simple slicing attack.
And your whole punch argument is counter productive. All the energy in Night Gai went into busting Madara up, whereas YRS fucked Madara up, and still managed to slice the Shinju in two.
Learn2energy.


> -snip-


And?


> Nice fanfic you got there bro.


Let your ignorance shine. Give me proof that Yata mirror can reflect something more energetic than Kirin.

That's right, you can't.
The best you can do is bring a scan of Zetsu running his noisemaker on the awesome awesomeness of the Yata mirror. Well, guess what, we've seen Naruto say he can do anything, and doesn't mean jack shit. Character statements should have visual showing supporting them or they're just what they are- character fuckin' statements.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 18, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Doesn't change the fact that it is a slash type of attack, and those blades concentrate on a certain point and form a bigger slash.


Yes. A bigger slash, and an even bigger explosion at the end.




> Lets just ignore the fact that the size of Youton FRS is much much bigger than the surface area of Gai's foot and it expands/explodes



Too bad for Gai, then. All that matters is that the YFR did virtually the same thing Night Gai did to Madara, and fucked the Shinju up on top of that.
How hard is it to understand that? 


> If FRS was a contained attack in the size of a foot and the burst of its energy blew the tree apart then yeah your logic would make sense.


Urgh....just...urgh.
You don't even know what you're saying.


> I still don't get why Kirin is the treshold, are you implying  that Itachi deflected Kirin with the shield of Yata ? Because he didn't.
> He tanked it with Susano'o. With lower stages tier 2 - 3.



It just so happens is that the best feat we can attribute to Yata is tanking Kirin, since Yata is supposed to stronger than the Susano'o itself.


> I am not using no limits fallacy here, but I am just assuming that the shield Susano'o wields would provide a greater durability than Susano'o itself. I am using the hype and databook explanation* on top of that.*.




Oh, yea. It's leagues more durable than Kirin, yea, but to what extent?

Well, you don't know, and neither do I. The best we've got are hyperbolic statements from an unreliable character. Statements that happen to not mean shit.
Saying the Yata Mirror can reflect an attack a million times more energetic than Kirin is pure speculation and fiction, and when it really comes down to it, wank.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 18, 2014)

Is YRS still Fuuton as well?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh, yea, it isn't even a slicing attack. Forgot bout that.
EDIT: It probably still has fuuton in it tho. Seeing how it is still shaped/called/acts like a shuriken.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 18, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> It didn't do the same thing, Madara lost a portion of his body to a kick. He had a huge slash in his belly after FRS and that was it. FRS's damage didn't even come close to what Night moth did.
> 
> Bottom line is, Gai did more damage with a blunt attack then a heat/slash type attack did on flesh. And flesh is more durable against blunt attacks and is vulnerable against Heat/slash. Even if they did the same damage, it would suggest that Gai's hit had more power behind it to be able to replicate the same thing.


Er, no. Night Gai is an attack that concentrates all the energy to Gai's feet i.e no energy is wasted.

YRS is an attack with a large aoe that is very inefficient in that much energy is lost in the resulting explosion, yes?
1. While the damage caused by Night Gai is pretty impressive, it isn't much impressive than that caused by YRS.
2. If Gai's attack is as impressive as you say(even taking into account how concentrated it is), why then didn't it destroy Madara and continue wrecking havoc on the environment? It's because it packed just the neccesary amount of energy to do what it did to Madara. Nothing more. Nothing less.
3. YRS is a slashing attack alright, but when you really want to compare, the surface area of the composite blade is most likely greater than than of Gai's foot.
What that means is that the slash itself(the explosion not included), when compared to Gai's foot, is even more inefficient in energy transfer. 



> Also Youton FRS caused *more enviromental damage* because it has a bigger AOE.


Er, no. Bigger AoE=/= greater energy.

Ever heard of energy density? Your point is moot.


> I think it is you who is having trouble understanding.
> 
> 
> Yeah and you exactly sound like a person who knows what he is saying


Cute.



> No, that is the best feat *you* can atrribute to it.



Pray tell, then, what you think the strongest thing Yata can reflect is.



> Big AOE =/= more damage.



Ah, so you aren't an idiot after all.


> I think you just like to wank to big explosions.


No objections here. Explosions are awesome.

And manly.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 18, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Haha no.


since 'haha no' isn't in anyway a counterargument, I accept your concession.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> No it didn't. And it still doesn't come close to evaporating a large chunk of Madara's torso and his entire arm with a single hit.


since 'no it didn't' isn't in anyway a counterargument, I accept your concession.  I'd say almost slicing madara in half isn't far away from what Gai did.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Thats cute but you are missing a huge point.
> 
> FRS is mainly a slash type attack.
> Gai's kick is purely blunt type of attack.
> ...


the nature of the attacks are completely irrelevant.  Whether it be slashing, exploding, blunt force etc, the amount of damage it does to the opponent remains constant with the amount of power behind the attack, the only difference is how it goes about doing that damage.  You didn't dispute Madara taking only a tiny portion of the power of YRS, you didn't dispute the attack almost cutting him in half, thus since you've tacitly conceded all of those points, then it follows logically that you agree with my conclusion that YRS is much stronger than NG.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> I am using common sense here.
> Armors are more durable against slash/heat than flesh is.


that has absolutely nothing to do with these specific instances.  I've dismantled your 'armor' argument before by showing you it's merely protective gear, it doesn't even have to be more durable than the person using it.  Thus you have to show what the durabiltiy or heat/slash resistance of the specific armor you are talking about is capable of and how it compares to other things of equal durability.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Imagine a knight wearing a plate armor. I am pretty sure you'd agree that a moderate exposure to fire wouldn't do much to the armor but a flesh would suffer serious burns from it.


Ridiculously fallacious example.  The plate of armor is pound for pound more durable in general compared to the knight, no one is disputing susanoo is more durable than the shinjuu pound for pound.  What you are saying is that on top of being more durable in general, susanoo also has some kind of innate fire resistance which is disingenuous since it's already been taken into account by general durability.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> It is also always easier to slice up flesh than the plate armor.


it's easier to slice up sandaime raikage?  It's easier to slice up Madara?  Kurama?  Obviously not, it's case specific, and for those general instances you list, it's because the armor is naturally much more durable than the person inside of it.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> But on the other hand, blunt type of attacks are better against armor than slash type attacks.
> You'd rather hit a guy wearing a plate armor with a war hammer than trying to slice him with a long sword.


If we are talking about total damage done to the armor itself, then as long as the total force behind both the hammer and the sword swing remain constant, the armor will take the same amount of damage, just in a different way.  So no, if we are talking about how much damage the armor takes, there is no difference.




Grimmjowsensei said:


>


Seriously, it canonically took PS-busting force in order to destroy shinsuusenjuu's backpack, yet 
you're saying YRS does more damage to the shinjuu than it does to Itachi or Sasuke's susanoo.

You're literally saying that Itachi and Sasuke's susanoo are both far more durable than Madara's PS.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 18, 2014)

The poster above me is full of shit on a number of counts.
Use a hammer and smash a wall. It probably won't do much. Now use a nail and smash it against the wall with a hammer(same amount of force). I bet the nail is driven in, right?
Do you even know what pressure is.
P=force/area.
Where force is constant, the smaller the area, the greater the pressure, and by extension, the greater the damage.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 18, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> Reread exactly what i said.
> 
> did i say nature of attack is meaningless in regards to how much it penetrates a defense?  No, I said nature of an attack is irrelevant to how much damage is done to the defense.  A hammer hitting the wall wouldn't penetrate the wall as much as a nail being driven into it, however, the total damage it does to the wall will be the same, the damage the hammer does will just be spread out over a larger surface area thus it won't penetrate the wall as much as the same force being applied to a nail.
> 
> ...



Pretty odd definition of 'damage' you've got there, m8. Damage is when durability has been trumped, not when a system recieves an amount of energy.


----------



## ZE (Apr 18, 2014)

The tree is as big as at least 50 PS put together, if not more. 
This is how big the shockwave from Gai's six-gated Afternoon tiger is:
[1]

This is Gai's seven-gated Afternoon Tiger when compared to the tree:
[1]


The power generated by Naruto's YRS not only cut the tree like butter, but it sent it flying. No defense is gonna stop that.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 18, 2014)

I gotta doubt YRS being a Fuuton, since "Fuuton" is omitted from the name, unlike FRS.

Lava is an element fusion, so better overall than Wind, and "senpou" basically means "bigger" in terms of effect.

So, I'd venture to say that Raikagenaut would survive an indirect YRS. Pointblack still ends him.


----------



## IchLiebe (Apr 18, 2014)

Reznor said:


> I gotta doubt YRS being a Fuuton, since "Fuuton" is omitted from the name, unlike FRS.
> 
> Lava is an element fusion, so better overall than Wind, and "senpou" basically means "bigger" in terms of effect.
> 
> So, I'd venture to say that Raikagenaut would survive an indirect YRS. Pointblack still ends him.



FRS is called Rasenshuriken when its something other than just plain ole Fuuton RasenShuriken.

Bigball RS is what the FRS that Naruto used against Madara when he was pinned down. The fuuton part is omitted.

Mini FRS, is actually Mini-Rasenshuriken. Omitted again...Because Rasenshuriken=Fuuton Rasenshuriken. Fuuton Rasengan is different to FRS and RS. The fuuton gives it the shuriken properties and the microscopic attack patterns.

So yes it is actually Senpo: Yoton Fuuton Rasensuriken.  Just the Fuuton part is omitted much like it is for mini-rasenshuriken and big ball rasenshuriken.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 18, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yes it is. Not even close. Like, no.
> On one hand you have madara lying down the floor with a gash on his belly(who by his admission wasn't fully healed before he took the blow btw). On the other hand you have a Madara who had a huge chunk of his torso and his whole arm completely obliterated.


I fail to see how that makes both damage worlds apart.  The 'gash' you talk about is not only deep, but very wide.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Even if you discard all the vulnerabilities and stuff, you'd still end up with Night Moth being more damaging.


to a human-sized target definitely, not to things that take the full power of the YRS.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ofc it is relevant. For instance in Narutoverse Fire > Fuuton and sution > Fire


yeah when you are talking about how it interacts with an elemental.  Is madara an elemental?



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Lets say there is an armor of fire element ok ?
> On one instance I destroy that fire armor with Fuuton. On the other I destroy with suiton.
> Do you think these fuuton and suiton jutsu are equally damaging ?


]
no, definitely not.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> You didn't dismantle anything. You put aside common sense and argued that the person wearing the armor could be more durable than the armor itself. Most of the time it isn't, so lets leave it at that.


You aren't using common sense when what you claim is refuted by the very definition of what armor is.  In addition to that, it's ridiculously fallacious to claim that something being commonly the case means that it applies to specific examples that can show they lie outside of that common stigma.  The specific evidence takes priority over the general evidence.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Btw, by armor we are talkin about medieval types of armor here, the contextually relevant ones in Narutoverse lol.


that's irrelevant if the specific evidence falsifies your logic.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> I am just using common sense here bro, I suggest you do the same.


no you aren't.  Susanoo is generally more durable than the shinjuu which accounts for the fire resistance.  



Grimmjowsensei said:


> *Organic things, like plants or flesh are less durable against fire* than they are against blunt attacks like punches or kicks or hammers in general. Same goes for type slash attacks. It is harder to break down a tree with a warhammer. An axe will do an easier job chopping it down. Thats why people generally use axe on trees.


I can agree with the bolded because of the elemental afinity.  The unbolded i don't agree with.  Sure its easier to chop a tree down with an axe than a hammer, however does that mean a swing of an axe damages a tree more than the swing of a hammer does?  No it doesn't, the hammer while not penetrating the tree as much does its damage over a larger AoE so you might not end up cutting down the tree faster, but you'll end up messing it up mutilating its trunk.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> On the other hand you'll have an easier job @ breaking a rock with a warhammer than an axe.


if the object is to break the rock then sure. If the object is to damage the rock, no.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yes. I mean, if we are talking about attacks around the same calibre, slashing ones would deal more damage on them than blunt attacks would because they are made of flesh(raiton armor not taken into account).


No they wouldn't.  They'd all do the same damage if they have the same force behind them.  Slashing attacks will penetrate them more, but the blunt attacks will do damage across a greater AoE.




Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nope.avi.
> 
> Look, against armor it goes like this :
> 
> Piercing damage >=Blunt damage >> Slash


that's if the object is to hurt the person inside the armor.  If the object is to destroy the armor itself, it's all relatively equal.





Grimmjowsensei said:


> What are you talking about m8 ?


Seriously, it canonically took PS-busting force in order to destroy shinsuusenjuu's backpack, yet 
you're saying YRS does more damage to the shinjuu than it does to Itachi or Sasuke's susanoo.

You're literally saying that Itachi and Sasuke's susanoo are both far more durable than Madara's PS.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 18, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Thats the nature of the attack. My guess is that the bigger it gets lesser the density its energy becomes ?


No law that stipulates this. Don't know where you heard it from.



> Based on the damage Madara recieved, yes it is.
> 
> If you see a guy slashing another guy with a sword and creating a gash on his torso, what would your reaction be ? You'd be.. uh ok.
> But If you see a guy who kicks another guys chest and obliterates a large chunk of it along with his arm, your jaw would drop.



Way to miss the point, Sherlock.


> Even if you dismiss my example, which you may, obliterated torso & arm >>>>> gash on the belly.



:heston
Use large words to try to hype it up, will ya? Night Gai busted Madz' left side up. YRS split him in fuckin' two.




> Because it is a fucking kick. It isn't an explosive ball of energy that expands.
> They are completely different type of attacks.


Ok. You are an idiot.

Do you even know how energy works? It doesn't matter. The energy from the kick would have still displaced air particles with a pretty impressive momentum. Haven't you seen stuff where a guy punches in the general direction of a mountain an the mountain gets pulverised?
Thing is, Night Gai destroyed Madara, but lacked the extra energy to do something even remotely impressive after that.
Look at what you've done. You've made me debate against Gai.


> A katon gokakyu creates bigger enviromental damage than a chidori because it comes in contact with more surface. Chidori on the other hand effects a smaller area but it is actually much more damaging than a gokakyu.


And so?
See above.


> I didn't say that. So your point is moot.


You sure as hell did.



> I haven't really thought about it. But I believe Night moth would shatter it. YRS could destroy it, along with some portion of Susano'o but it'd still do its job and protect the user from attack of YRS's nature and scale.
> I honestly don't think Madara's belly is more durable than a legendary shield that was stated to stop all kinds of attacks.


So we're back to character statements.


Round and around and around and around we go.
Rihanna would like to have a word with you.




> I wish I could say the same thing about you...


You know what? I take it back.

You're actually an idiot.




> Gai's Kick is maniler, come @ me.



Manlier? Of course.
More epic? Nope.jpg


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 18, 2014)

@ Ueharak

I think we are on the same page but I think I don't get your terminology. But Its fine, we are starting to go  too much off topic.

@ Darth

Ok I get it I am stupid.


Now let me try to finalize and summarize what I think of the subject. I'll try to create a simple damage system for both attacks and compare them based on that. Numbers are random. I'll use two values, damage & unit(unit being area that is effected).

YRS = Deals 50 damage per unit. Effects 100 units. 

NM = Deals 100 damage per unit. Effects 2 units.

So YRS deals 5000 damage in total over an area of 100 units.
NM deals total of 200 damage in total over an area of 2 units.

Now if we are talking about killing a guy with the size of 1 unit with a damage treshold of 70, NM will do more damage.
If we are talking about killing a bunch of guys occupying 50 units with a damage treshold of 40, YRS will do more damage. Or replace bunch of guys with one big thing of 50 units, same result.

Thats my take on it.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 18, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ok I get it I am stupid.



Concession accepted.


> -snip-
> So YRS deals 5000 damage.
> NM deals total of 200 damage.
> -snip-


Finally. Nice debating with you.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 19, 2014)

Yea, you probably won't.
Dat aggresive debating style ftw.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 19, 2014)

You'd know, wouldn't you, Lurker?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 19, 2014)

Nope not really goodnight.


----------



## The World (Apr 19, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> *YRS = Sage art: Youton Rasenshuriken*
> 
> Distance:100 meters
> Naruto throws YRS at the target.  The target is not allowed to move, but they can put up whatever kind of guard they can before the attack hits.  Naruto will detonate the YRS once it collides with the target.
> ...



It kills everything in the Narutoverse at the same time


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 19, 2014)

YRS chops and bisects everything completely,,, 
seeing as how it managed to completely  destroy the god tree which is the tallest and thickest thing in the manga,,,,
only juubitos onmyoudon is posing a  slight threat


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 19, 2014)

Kifflom!! said:


> which is the tallest and thickest thing



That''s what she said.


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2014)

1) Sandaime Raikage: does nothing, tanks.
2) Itachi's V4 susanoo: seals it.
3) EMS Sasuke's PS: gets owned, dies.
4) BSM Naruto's avatar: bijuudama, counters easily.
5) Madara's PS: cuts that shit in half.
6) Shinsuusenjuu: plucks it away.
7) V2 muscular Juubi: does nothing, tanks.
8) Juubito's onmyouton: forms single Truth-Seeker into a shield.


----------



## Kyu (Apr 19, 2014)

> 1) Sandaime Raikage



Dies horribly.



> 2) Itachi's V4 susanoo



Dies.



> 3) EMS Sasuke's PS



Breaks through & kills her.



> 4) BSM Naruto's avatar



Cuts through the fox chakra cloak & disperses it. Kills Naruto if he doesn't _shunshin_ away.



> 5) Madara's PS



Cuts the fucker in two.


> 6) Shinsuusenjuu



Slices off the arms then destroys the rest.



> 7) V2 muscular Juubi



Kills it.



> 8) Juubito's onmyouton


Kills him.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 20, 2014)

Skinny frail nagato survives with preta


----------

